# Intro letter



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys:waving:

i contacted a new property manager today, he gave me 3 properties to bid on for lawn and snow,. depending on how those work out, he may or may not give me more.

im wanting to include a basic intro letter, how long my company has been around, my experiance, and what makes us unique to the area vs my compeditors, any one got a copy of something, or any ideas how to start out in the letter? im having kind a brain fart and not liking how my few attemps here start out. "hello my name is....... - to me doesnt sound proffestional.... PM me if you would rather not share your info publicly

thank you


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You could go straight corporate...

(Company Name) is pleased to provide the following quotation for snow removal services for the upcoming 2010/2011 season, as described below."

....or not.

I would address it to the property manager you spoke with. Thank him for taking the time to discuss their snow removal requirements, and per that discussion you are submitting the following quotation for snow removal services as described within....blah blah blah.

I always try to start on a somewhat personal note, and work from there.

HTH


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

With property managers you're better off asking for a time to sit down and talk. You know... learn about them under the guise of telling them about yourself/company. At their (perceived) level of importance they tend to glaze over when given intro letters. Much like everybody they see their time as valuable and would much prefer a conversational meeting and a chance to talk about themselves. I would spend your time developing a glossy brochure, pictures of accounts, equipment etc :mission statement, list of services and a little about the company. Enclose it with all your quotes. Intro letters tend to seem very "High School" format. Hope i've given you something to chew.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed, but it would seem he already had the "first base" chat. Now it's quoting time. It seems past the intro stage. Also, with some property managers, they prefer nuts & bolts to fluff. That's something you have to be able to ascertain from each prospective client--that's the hard part, I've actually heard of property managers that dislike "excessive professionalism" because they perceive it as thought the contractor is capable of doing everything for the PM's client that _they _do, thus rendering them useless in the grand scheme.

Wait a minute...

:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Westhardt Corp.;970698 said:


> they prefer nuts & bolts to fluff.


 ???

Can't decide whether I'm insulted or not.
Did you call me fluff!
I think that when you've already made first contact, when you are presenting your quote it never hurts to reiterate what your company is...does...and deserves the opportunity to do, remember that your first contact may not be the (only) one making the decision. l stand by my view that a nice broshure isn't overly flashy but exudes the professional nature of a competitive business.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL..._fluff._ Sorry for the "sharp" words...:laughing:

I agree that providing some supporting literature is key, just don't overdo it with a client that you're already broken ground with. Unless you enclose a bottle of Jack--that should help.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;971168 said:


> LOL..._fluff._ Sorry for the "sharp" words...:laughing:
> 
> I agree that providing some supporting literature is key, just don't overdo it with a client that you're already broken ground with. Unless you enclose a bottle of Jack--that should help.


I just had the privelege of meeting with the owner of a very successful marketing firm who created logos and campaigns for big names.

He said things have definetly changed in the past year... mainly due to the economy. People want it short, sweet, at to the point (nuts and bolts). Most of all, they want it honest and are much more clear sighted and able to see through marketing hype... quickly becoming suspicious and moving on to something simple and honest.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

SIMA has some great letters and even a brochure that helps separate a professional quality company from those fly by nighters. Its only $125 to join right now if you use a members name, and I think it was well worth it just to have access to all the knowledge.


----------



## sprinklertitan (Dec 22, 2009)

I just did an intro type letter for the company i work for, passed it out to two different property management firms and got callbacks within a week. I did them in a resume form keeping it short, i put things like contact numbers, mission statement and just gave a brief overview of the company, that seemed to work really well.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

It's akin to a resumé--employers generally don't read anything beyond the first page.


----------

